

WikiLeaks releases secret TISA docs: The more evil sibling of TTIP and TPP - axcocq
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/06/wikileaks-releases-secret-tisa-docs-the-more-evil-sibling-of-ttip-and-tpp/

======
dfraser992
How is TISA, TTIP and TPP not the foundation of the New World Order?

